# Communicator Research Operator Salary



## Quinn Radford (19 May 2015)

I apologize in advance if this has been answered elsewhere.

Hello, I have been considering a career in that military for some time now, and I believe I have finally found the path for me: communicator research operator (CRO).

I noticed that the starting salary for a CRO ($33,600) is significantly lower than the starting salary for other positions with similar entry requirements (ex. Infantry @ $49,400). The salary for a CRO increases to $63,300 after 4 years of service which means I would have to serve a total of 8.5 years to earn as much as an infantry soldier (in total, provided their pay remains constant over the 8.5y).

1. Is the salary simply representative of the amount of work expected of a CRO in the first 4 years?
2. Do specialization and/or advancement opportunities somehow make up for the lower starting salary?
3. Are there any other reasons why the starting salary appears so much lower?

Money is not a significant motivating factor for me but I still must factor it into my decision.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (19 May 2015)

Quinn Radford said:
			
		

> I apologize in advance if this has been answered elsewhere.
> 
> Hello, I have been considering a career in that military for some time now, and I believe I have finally found the path for me: communicator research operator (CRO).
> 
> ...



Not sure where you're finding your information but all Non-Commissioned Members are paid the same salary based on rank, as a Comm Rsch Op you will also receive Specialist Pay after you complete your QL5A which is probably right around the 4 year mark maybe less. Infantry do not receive Specialist Pay, so by that information alone, you would then be making more than the Infantry, as most tech-based trades do, but you will make the same to start out.

Here are the current pay scales as of March 2013:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/reg-force-ncm-class-c-rates.page

and Trades receiving Spec Pay:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/specialist-pay-reg-force-ncm-mosids.page


----------



## Quinn Radford (19 May 2015)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> Not sure where you're finding your information but all Non-Commissioned Members are paid the same salary based on rank, as a Comm Rsch Op you will also receive Specialist Pay after you complete your QL5A which is probably right around the 4 year mark maybe less. Infantry do not receive Specialist Pay, so by that information alone, you would then be making more than the Infantry, as most tech-based trades do, but you will make the same to start out.
> 
> Here are the current pay scales as of March 2013:
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/reg-force-ncm-class-c-rates.page
> ...



The job page (http://www.forces.ca/en/job/communicatorresearchoperator-29) states: "the starting salary for a fully-trained Communicator Research Operator is $33,600 per year"

Is the 33,600 just a mistake?


----------



## RedcapCrusader (20 May 2015)

My apologies to the staff, I am not posting from a computer so I did not notice that this was a CAF Recruiter thread.

It does look like an error, based on the pay scale, 33,600 is the gross yearly salary of first year Private Recruit, and the 49,900 indicates Private pay level 3 indicating a trained Private (after 2 years service).

*EDIT:* If you look at other NCM jobs, they all list 49,900 as the salary of a fully-trained "XYZ" which indicates that the page for Comm Rsch Op is erroneous.


----------



## DAA (20 May 2015)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> *EDIT:* If you look at other NCM jobs, they all list 49,900 as the salary of a fully-trained "XYZ" which indicates that the page for Comm Rsch Op is erroneous.



Actually, it's the other way around.  The Comm Rsch Op page is correct, all the others are wrong!     :facepalm:


----------



## Loachman (20 May 2015)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> My apologies to the staff, I am not posting from a computer so I did not notice that this was a CAF Recruiter thread.



It's alright. It should not have been posted in that forum anyway, which is why I moved it, and you were being helpful.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (21 May 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> Actually, it's the other way around.  The Comm Rsch Op page is correct, all the others are wrong!     :facepalm:



Really? That's a pretty big flub! So what the website should read is "Your starting salary will be 33,600 and after 4 years will be X"?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 May 2015)

OP,

Call your Recruiting Centre and ask them.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 May 2015)

Just to add, the requirements for spec pay are having QL5 qual and promoted to Cpl; Pte's with their 5s do not earn spec pay.


----------



## hotei (13 Nov 2016)

I know this is a pretty old topic, but I think the info is very valuable.


Regardless of what the trade page says, reference this page: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/ncm-class-a-b-service-rates.page


----------



## Teager (13 Nov 2016)

hotei said:
			
		

> I know this is a pretty old topic, but I think the info is very valuable.
> 
> 
> Regardless of what the trade page says, reference this page: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/ncm-class-a-b-service-rates.page



Should specify that is Reservist pay scales not Reg force pay.


----------

